# Introduction



## GuitarMaster007

I am newbie in this forum and have keen interest in playing keyboard and Guitar.I want to get relative knowledge from this forum.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Welcome! There are lots of things to learn around these parts, so dive in.


----------



## Baird

Hello everyone,
i am new in this forum , me very happy to join this forum , i hope that i will learn many things from this forum, many new things, so please welcome me guys, thanks.....


----------

